# Sandwich temperature- fridge



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to start a sandwich store where everything is pre-made- ready to grab and go from an open display fridge. It is similar to "Pret a Manger" in the UK/New York. 

Temperature is crucial.

I don't want them to 'feel' cold at all, but I do need to preserve the fillings inside. I want to preserve the integrity of the bread (and crunch) as much as possible.

Sandwiches would only be in the fridge for a maximum of 6 hours.

What is the minimum temperature to keep the sandwich fillings fresh?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

Doesn't really matter how you want them to feel unfortunately. Any PHF can only be out of the danger zone for 4 hrs max which means sub 41f. In the US at least. I used to fight withy health inspector about this all time when I ran an upscale deli. You may end up fudging rules for best product quality, but it shouldn't be built into you business plan.


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Borkbork said:


> Doesn't really matter how you want them to feel unfortunately. Any PHF can only be out of the danger zone for 4 hrs max which means sub 41f. In the US at least. I used to fight withy health inspector about this all time when I ran an upscale deli. You may end up fudging rules for best product quality, but it shouldn't be built into you business plan.


Thanks for the response.

It's the same restriction here in Australia (41f or 5c).

This is is a big problem- as it is in fact heavily built into my business plan. My concept is simple, and minimal. The fridge is where all my products will come from (sandwiches/baguettes/rolls/salads).

I need to find a solution


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Prep - to order is really the optimal solution.   Then they only stay in the 'grab-n-go' slot for a few minutes ...

As long as you have stuff prepped it won't delay things too much.

You might be able to do one of each - place in holding case (considered in danger zone then throw it out after 4 hours) if you manage your shop well and still be "within" the guidelines.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooo, an _upscale Subway_ /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


MichaelGA said:


> Prep - to order is really the optimal solution. Then they only stay in the 'grab-n-go' slot for a few minutes ...
> 
> As long as you have stuff prepped it won't delay things too much.


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

That's interesting about the 4 hour rule. I wonder if it applies here in Australia. Does anyone know? I will have to look into that- as it may be a good solution.

I am after a more upscale approach to sandwiches- Subway just doesn't cut it any more.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, it applies to Australia.  And it's 2 hours for hot food I think.


----------



## cactus39 (Sep 26, 2013)

One thing you should try is applying a thin layer of butter to the inside parts of the bread.  The butter will act as a barrier to the fillings that may make the bread soggy.  I would imagine that you would want to have tomatoes given on the side since that is going to be the item that can ruin your sandwich. 

Food storage is 41degrees. This temp has to be globally universal since bacteria grows no matter what country you are in


----------



## mwally (Feb 11, 2017)

Did you get this resolved......I am interested in the outcome?


----------

